# Considering Vertical Scrooging using led.



## zypheruk (Apr 16, 2018)

Folks I'm thinking of using my diy flower cab which is 2.5ft deep x 4.8ft long and about 6ft high.
I have thought of mounting f-strips or quantum style boards on the two doors that open out for access. So when closed the lights would be pointing directly at the back wall of the cab lighting a scrog canopy. Doing this will double my current grow space doing horizontal scrog grows. 
So before I have any more brain farts, would this actually work?.
I will not be ready to do this right now as I'm just finishing a grow and doing another grow straight away, so have a few months to plan it and make the lighting setup and extra fans for circulation.
I want to get this right first go as cost can go skyward rather quick as we all are aware in this hobbie.
Any thoughts would be much appreciated.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 16, 2018)

Yes it will work as long as you take care of the basics like proper training, ventilation, etc.

It turns out that plants have been growing vertically for millions of years now. Who knew?


----------



## OneHitDone (Apr 17, 2018)

In this instance being how shallow your space is a vertical scrog really makes since for increasing canopy size


----------



## zypheruk (Apr 17, 2018)

@OneHitDone exactly the reason, to be honest a full scrog net as I'm running at the minute I only need two harvests a year so doing vertical should do it in one grow.
The rest of the year I can do some breeding in it.
Cheers


----------



## zypheruk (Apr 17, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> Yes it will work as long as you take care of the basics like proper training, ventilation, etc.
> 
> It turns out that plants have been growing vertically for millions of years now. Who knew?


Yeah the training will be no problem, well used to it. I have planned to put an additional 3 fans in there once this grow is done. They w


ttystikk said:


> Yes it will work as long as you take care of the basics like proper training, ventilation, etc.
> 
> It turns out that plants have been growing vertically for millions of years now. Who knew?


Glad you popped in, as I know you have done some stunning vertical grows in the past, hope when all on your side gets sorted out you will be back to growing.
Training shouldn't be a problem since I'm used to training and scrogging. 
Thanks


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 19, 2018)

zypheruk said:


> Yeah the training will be no problem, well used to it. I have planned to put an additional 3 fans in there once this grow is done. They w
> 
> 
> Glad you popped in, as I know you have done some stunning vertical grows in the past, hope when all on your side gets sorted out you will be back to growing.
> ...


Go for it. You can run one big plant like I did or several small ones. I've seen it done both ways.


----------



## zypheruk (Apr 19, 2018)

@ttystikk I have another grow going straight into the cab in a week or so, they have already been trained for horizontal scrog, so that will give me a couple a months to grow out some clones in hempy buckets with some time to train for vertical scrogs, so maybe no down time. That's the plan anyways. 
Will post the progress of the veg stage also, so if I feck it up you can shout away..


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 19, 2018)

zypheruk said:


> @ttystikk I have another grow going straight into the cab in a week or so, they have already been trained for horizontal scrog, so that will give me a couple a months to grow out some clones in hempy buckets with some time to train for vertical scrogs, so maybe no down time. That's the plan anyways.
> Will post the progress of the veg stage also, so if I feck it up you can shout away..


Just train them upright, not much to it really.


----------



## zypheruk (Apr 19, 2018)

The plants have no bother with upright, it's just me after a smoke..lol


----------



## zep_lover (Apr 23, 2018)

good luck!i find it the easiest way to grow .easy to get at the plant.easy to harvest.easy to inspect for problems.only sucks if the strains you grow are slow veggers.


----------



## zep_lover (May 8, 2018)




----------



## Dave455 (May 16, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> Just train them upright, not much to it really.


Do you top one time ?


----------



## zypheruk (May 16, 2018)

@zep_lover thanks for posting the images, looks really well. Normally I grow more indica dominant hybrids, so will have to look at strains more suited to the vertical scrog method. No rush as im just going to flip another grow into flower.


----------



## RIBrian (Jun 23, 2018)

zep_lover said:


> View attachment 4133006 View attachment 4133007


 Beautiful work!! Do you have a post that describes your lighting? Looking to go vertical LED as well


----------



## zep_lover (Jun 23, 2018)

mine are cxb3590 3500k .some are using 50 watt chinese drivers and most are using meanwell 185-1400 with dimmers on the meanwells.my first 4 lights are on heatsink usa 10 inch profile with chinese drivers no dimmer.the other 8 are on pin sinks with meanwell drivers and dimmers.there are many cheaper routes now . if i was buying a new light i would probably try one of the suncloak 240 watt flower lights.http://www.suncloak.com/Suncloak-Horizon-G240-Grow-Light-p/g240.htm they have better spread than cobs.i have not been watching as much as i used to on newer lights.quantum boards look nice too but still not the best spread.


----------



## zep_lover (Jun 23, 2018)

the suncloak would literally cover my entire screen hanging in front.i have to hang an extra 4 cob bar in between two plants or sometimes hang 2 bars in front of one big plant to minimize shading.my 4 cob bars draw about 215 from the wall each.the pin heat sinks are much lighter and can handle more power.the heatsink usa ones are about max at 50 watts per cob.


----------



## smithsjones (Aug 10, 2018)

nice posts


----------

